# Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...



## Der Jurist (25 August 2005)

Hier kann das Thema diskutiert werden.

Der Text der zur Diskussion steht, ist hier zu finden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2005)

Prima das war schon lang mal fällig. Über Schufa und Co. ranken schon seit langem allerlei Verschwörungstheorien.
Allerlei dubiose Inkassofirmen bzw. Mehrschlechtanbieter drohen laufend mit der Schufa, obwohl sie dort garnicht Kunde sind.
In einem Fall, ich glaube winow, wurden sogar Gebühren für die Schufa 
gefordert. 
nach ein wenig suchen hier:
Man Vergleiche einemal € 25,- dann € 2,- Schufa-Gebühr
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=41386&highlight=schufa+geb%FChren#post41386

Ich habe mal vor vielen Jahren (20?) bei einem Tankstellenunternehmen gearbeitet. Wir waren einer der ersten die eine Art Kreditkarten für unsere Kunden ausgaben. Wir konnten Schufa Auskünfte einholen, aber nur ob bereits negative Punkte , wie e.V. oder Hafbefehl vorlagen.
Selber konnten wir garnichts melden.
Edit: 14.30 h


----------



## Teleton (25 August 2005)

Selber melden dürfen setzt m.E. auch voraus dass der Kunde eine sog. Schufaklausel unterzeichnet hat.


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Selber melden dürfen setzt m.E. auch voraus dass der Kunde eine sog. Schufaklausel unterzeichnet hat.


Ja, das zudem.


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2005)

Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, können Inkassounternehmen nur am Schufa-Service teilnehmen, wenn das sie beauftragte Unternehmen Mitglied der Schufa ist. Wenn Inkassounternehmen Forderungen aufkaufen, können sie bisher noch nicht daran teilnehmen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nur eingeschränkt.



			
				SCHUFA schrieb:
			
		

> Das SCHUFA Informationsmanagement bietet verschiedene Services wie die
> Auskunft, Nachmeldung oder Anschriftenermittlung an.
> Wenn Sie als Inkassounternehmen als Erfüllungsgehilfe für einen existierenden
> SCHUFA-Vertragspartner tätig werden, gelten auch für Sie die Rechte und
> ...


http://www.schufa.de/downloads/bib_inkasso.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

Da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem unberechtigten Schufa-Eintrag was beitragen. Die Schufa löscht die Einträge, sobald man ihr ein Gerichtsurteil vorlegt, aus dem hervorgeht, daß dem Eintrager die Forderung nicht zusteht. Man sollte also gegen den Eintrager negative Feststellungsklage erheben. Das kann auch ohne vorherige Abmahnung geschehen.
http://www.winfakten.de/agcottbus/45C54704.html


----------



## wibu (26 August 2005)

Weshalb negative Feststellungsklage erheben? Ist unnötig und riskant. So gehts besser:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11504

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem unberechtigten Schufa-Eintrag was beitragen. Die Schufa löscht die Einträge, sobald man ihr ein Gerichtsurteil vorlegt, aus dem hervorgeht, daß dem Eintrager die Forderung nicht zusteht.


Wibu hat recht - so weit muss man nicht gehen. 

S.o., DerJurist hat's erklärt - auch wenn es die Auskunfteien nicht freut ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist unnötig und riskant ... so gehts besser


Widerspruch:
1) Wenn man nur gegen die Schufa vorgeht, dann kann der vermeintliche Gläubiger den Betrag weiter fordern und beitreiben. Daher ist das Vorgehen mittels negativer Feststellung durchaus angezeigt.
2) Riskant ist daran gar nichts, wenn die Forderung nicht besteht. Das bestehen der Forderung hat der vermeintliche Gläubiger zu beweisen.
3) Einer separaten Klage gegen die Schufa bedarf es dann nicht mehr. Ein Brief an die Schufa unter Vorlage einer Urteilskopie, mit der Aufforderung den Eintrag zu entfernen, reicht. Wozu sich den zusätzlichen Aufwand machen? Nur damit Anwälte ihre Kanzleien sanieren können?
3) Wer ohne Fachkenntnis und ohne Kenntnis des Einzelfalls solche Beurteilungen abgibt ...


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Wenn man nur gegen die Schufa vorgeht, dann kann der vermeintliche Gläubiger den Betrag weiter fordern und beitreiben. Daher ist das Vorgehen mittels negativer Feststellung durchaus angezeigt.


So stimmt das nicht. Will der vermeintliche Gläubiger beitreiben, kann (muss?) auch er klagen. Und wenn man sich sicher ist: Soll er doch. (Nicht immer die beste Strategie, aber eben auch eine, alternativ zu der von dir favorisierten).



			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Riskant ist daran gar nichts, wenn die Forderung nicht besteht. Das bestehen der Forderung hat der vermeintliche Gläubiger zu beweisen.


Aber es kostet. Den Vorschuss muss der Kläger leisten. Nun, das ist auch schon mal durchaus Geld, nicht?



			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Einer separaten Klage gegen die Schufa bedarf es dann nicht mehr. Ein Brief an die Schufa unter Vorlage einer Urteilskopie, mit der Aufforderung den Eintrag zu entfernen, reicht. Wozu sich den zusätzlichen Aufwand machen? Nur damit Anwälte ihre Kanzleien sanieren können?


Mal die Zeitschiene bedacht? Bis ich mit einer negativen feststellungsklage durch bin, können - je nach Gericht - durchaus sechs bis neun Monate in's Land gehen. Bei der von dir favorisierten Strategie ist der Schufa-Eintrag die ganze Zeit über drin 



			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Wer ohne Fachkenntnis und ohne Kenntnis des Einzelfalls solche Beurteilungen abgibt ...


... ist eben abstrakt und außerhalb der Einschränkungen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes unterwegs. Und so soll's ja auch sein, gell? :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Will der vermeintliche Gläubiger beitreiben, kann (muss?) auch er klagen.


Stimmt. Wenn der Gläubiger es aber nicht tut, dann bleibt das Rechtsverhältnis ungeklärt. Das kann auch nachteilig sein.


			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es kostet. Den Vorschuss muss der Kläger leisten. Nun, das ist auch schon mal durchaus Geld, nicht?


Die Klage gegen die Schufa kostetet den Betroffenen wohl den gleichen Vorschuss.





> Mal die Zeitschiene bedacht? Bis ich mit einer negativen feststellungsklage durch bin, können - je nach Gericht - durchaus sechs bis neun Monate in's Land gehen. Bei der von dir favorisierten Strategie ist der Schufa-Eintrag die ganze Zeit über drin


Und bei einer Klage gegen die Schufa sind die Gerichte urplötzlich schneller  ? Löscht die Schufa jetzt schon Daten, nur weil bei Gericht eine Klage gegen einen Eintrag eingegangen ist  ?





			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist eben abstrakt...


Wibu rät in einer IMHO nicht angezeigten Pauschalität von einer negativen Feststellungsklage ab. Warum das Vorgehen seiner Meinung nach unnötig und riskant sein soll, verschweigt er. Vermutlich weil er selbst nicht weiß, warum es so sein soll...


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2005)

Moment,

Du hattest (undifferenziert) zur negativen Feststellungsklage geraten.

DerJurist indes hat differenziert und klar gestellt, dass eine Klage überhaupt nicht notwendig ist, wenn man die Auskunfteien mit dem Beschluss des LG Düsseldorf konfrontiert. 

Und das war auch meine Auffassung. 

Und auch die von WiBu ...

Bitte erst ein wenig zurück lesen und :gruebel:, bevor man einfach vor sich hin behauptet ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> DerJurist indes hat differenziert und klar gestellt, dass eine Klage überhaupt nicht notwendig ist, wenn man die Auskunfteien mit dem Beschluss des LG Düsseldorf konfrontiert


Bei diesem Vorgehen ist das Rechtsverhältnis zum vermeintlichen Gläubiger nach wie vor ungeklärt. Das pauschale Abraten von einer negativen Feststellungsklage gegen den vermeintlichen Gläubiger ist daher nicht angezeigt.

Äußerst fraglich ist auch, ob die Auskunfteien den Eintrag tatsächlich löschen, wenn man sie nur auf den Beschluß des LG Düsseldorf hinweist. Diese nicht näher spezifizierte Behauptung von Der Jurist ('Wenn man sich hierauf beruft, wird die Eintragung in der Regel gelöscht.') ist jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht unbelegt. Falls Wibu oder jemand anders hier damit tatsächlich Erfahrungen gemacht haben, können sie es ja hier posten. Meine außergerichtlichen Bemühungen mit den genannten Institutionen waren jedenfalls nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

Klarheit über den Bestand der Forderung und damit inzident auch über die Rechtmäßigkeit des Eintrags schafft letztlich nur eine negative Feststellungsklage, wenn es vorher zu keiner außergichtlichen Einigung nach Jurists Vorschlägen gekommen ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2005)

D'accord, dann fasse ich die Fallmöglichkeiten zusammen:

Mit der Bitte um Löschung konfrontiert, wird der Eintrag in der Auskunftsdatei gelöscht [keine Klage].

Die behauptete Forderung ist unklar - Entscheidung, ob man hier wartet, bis die eingeklagt wird [mögliche Klage] oder selbst los legt und negative Feststellungsklage erhebt [eine Klage].

In meinen Augen wahrscheinlichster Weg - und daher Hintergrund meiner Postings.

Auskunftei löscht nicht freiwillig.
Entscheidung, ob man Auskunftei verklagt auf Löschung [mögliche Klage]

Zusätzliche Entscheidung, ob man den behaupteten Gläubiger verklagt [mögliche Klage] oder wartet, bis man verklagt wird [mögliche Klage]

In dieser Konstellation ist es natürlich vernünftig, das behauptete Gläubigerverhältnis klären zu lassen, um dies (auch) gegen die Auskunftei nutzen zu können - ggf. verknüpft mit Hinweis per einstweiliger Verfügung auf Löschung [zwei Klagen]

Wohl dein Weg.
Stimmt so?


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt so?


Stimmt so. Die negative Feststellungsklage kam ja nur zustande, weil die vorgerichtlichen Bemühungen um die Forderung und den Schufa Eintrag gescheitert waren. Eine einstweilige Verfügung auf Löschung war nicht notwendig. So eilig hatte ich es nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2005)

Ok.


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Wibu rät in einer IMHO nicht angezeigten Pauschalität von einer negativen Feststellungsklage ab. Warum das Vorgehen seiner Meinung nach unnötig und riskant sein soll, verschweigt er. Vermutlich weil er selbst nicht weiß, warum es so sein soll.


Das war aber nicht nett von dir. Der Link war schließlich drunter. Hättest mal gucken sollen.



			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Äußerst fraglich ist auch, ob die Auskunfteien den Eintrag tatsächlich löschen, wenn man sie nur auf den Beschluß des LG Düsseldorf hinweist. Diese nicht näher spezifizierte Behauptung von Der Jurist ('Wenn man sich hierauf beruft, wird die Eintragung in der Regel gelöscht.') ist jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht unbelegt. Falls Wibu oder jemand anders hier damit tatsächlich Erfahrungen gemacht haben, können sie es ja hier posten. Meine außergerichtlichen Bemühungen mit den genannten Institutionen waren jedenfalls nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.


Nee, kein Erfahrungen meinerseits.  Aber solange eine Forderung nicht nachgewiesen ist, ist sie strittig und rechtfertigt keinen Eintrag. Ist der Eintrag doch da, würde ich ein (notfalls gerichtliches) Vorgehen gegen die Auskunftsdatei einer negativen Feststellungsklage vorziehen. Bei einer negativen Feststellungsklage habe ich die Beweislast und die lasse ich doch lieber beim Gegner. 


			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Klarheit über den Bestand der Forderung und damit inzident auch über die Rechtmäßigkeit des Eintrags schafft letztlich nur eine negative Feststellungsklage, wenn es vorher zu keiner außergichtlichen Einigung nach Jurists Vorschlägen gekommen ist.


Eben, und solange das nicht geklärt ist, ist der Eintrag unzulässig und zu löschen, notfalls per Gerichtsbeschluss.
Vielleicht sollte man mal in einem weiteren Schritt auch mal über Schadensersatzforderungen gegen die Datei nachdenken....

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (29 August 2005)

Mein Beitrag.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Das war aber nicht nett von dir.


Deine Unterstellung, mein Vorgehen wäre riskant, war auch nicht nett von dir. Es sei denn, du meintest, das Risiko läge beim Prozessgegner.  


			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer negativen Feststellungsklage habe ich die Beweislast und die lasse ich doch lieber beim Gegner.


Bereits aus meiner Antwort auf deinen Beitrag geht hervor, daß das nicht so ist. Hättest mal gucken sollen.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2005)

Ok, dann sind wir jetzt fertig mit diesem Unterthema.

Ab jetzt wieder:

*Diskussion zum Beitrag von DerJurist*


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*SchuFa-Eintragung*

Bin gerade erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 

*[...]* Persönlich hatte ich mal mit meiner eigenen Auskunft zu tun, da dachte ich, es geht um einen Fremden. Mein Wert wurde da mit 600 (also platt) angegeben. Ich war dann dort und habe denen erklärt, daß das alles Schwachsinn ist, dann war mein Wert plötzlich 150. *[...]* Wenn ich eine Forderung nicht bezahle und gegen einen zugestellten Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlege, muß das verdammt noch einmal ausreichend sein, daß die Forderung bestritten ist und sie damit nichts in einer Auskunft verloren hat, bis nicht das Gegenteil rechtskräftig festgestellt ist. *[...]*

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann das Thema diskutiert werden.



ich war bei der schufa und trotz hinweises auf den beschluss des lg düsseldorf haben die sich geweigert den entsprechenden eintrag zu entfernen.

also ich am montag zum anwalt und einstweilige verfügung beantragen lassen. ein tag später war diese schon im briefkasten. bei einem streitwert von 10.000 euro ein teurer spass für die schufa, zumal nicht nur gerichtskosten, sondern auch noch die anwaltskosten bezahlt werden müssen.

würde mich aber auch glatt freuen, wenn das schufa mitglied welches den eintrag veranlasst hat, von der schufa deswegen zur kasse gebeten wird


----------



## ViewSonic (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Hallo,
meine Freundinn hatte mal vor 6 Jahren eine ev unterschreiben müssen.
Die Forderung der Telekom ist seit 5 Jahren beglichen und die ev ist beim Gericht auch raus.

Nun haben wir uns gewundert warum sie nirgends etwas bestellen kann?
Sie hat sonst nirgends schulden gehabt oder sowas. Diese Telekom sache war das einzige.

Nun haben wir vor 4 Monaten eine neue Wohnung gemietet.
Wir dachten uns nichts da auch unsere Schufa auskunft sauber ist.

Siehe da "creditreform"!

Und nun wissen wir auch warum es so ist wie es ist.
Die Schufa löscht nach 3 Jahren Einträge.
Was können wir gegen diesen uralten Eintrag bei creditreform machen?

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Hallo, Ich habe auch eine Frage. Ein bekannter von mir möchte einen Schuldschein (ein fetzen Papier mit meiner unterschrift und die summe 170 Euro) an die Creditreform weitergeben weil ich das nicht zahlen will. Er meinte Ich müsse alle entstehenden kosten zahlen und bekomme noch einen Schufa eintrag    extra. Stimmt das kann man als Normalo einfach so was machen? Oder ist das  ungesetzlich. Währe über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Stimmt das kann man als Normalo einfach so was machen?


nein 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schufa


> Die SCHUFA ermittelt nicht selbst Daten, *vielmehr müssen Banken und andere Vertragspartner des Unternehmens Daten über ihre Kunden liefern.* Hierzu ist eine Einwilligung des Kunden erforderlich. Daneben kommen auch Daten aus öffentlichen Quellen, etwa den Schuldnerverzeichnissen der Amtsgerichte; diese Daten können ohne Einwilligung des Betroffenen verwertet werden.


----------



## Heike (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Ja, da steht aber auch:



> Angesichts der Bestrebungen der SCHUFA, sich neue Geschäftsfelder im Bereich Wohnungswirtschaft, Versicherungswirtschaft und Inkassounternehmen zu erschließen, warnten der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz und einige Landesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz in einer gemeinsamen Presseerklärung (15. Mai 2003) vor einer Entwicklung der SCHUFA zu einer privatwirtschaftlich organisierten Zentraldatei. Laut Presseerklärung führt jede weitere Datenquelle "zu einem detaillierteren Persönlichkeitsprofil des betroffenen Menschen." Die gläserne Bürgerin und der gläserne Bürger würden damit Realität.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schufa#Missbrauch



*Manche Unternehmen gehen noch ein Stück weiter und bieten an:*

Auskünfte über Privatpersonen   
*  Geburtsdatum Anschrift  Bankverbindung  Vermögen  KFZ-Halterfeststellung * 

Nun frag ich mich, für was solche Auskünfte?

Zahlungsbereitschaft Zahlfähigkeit? 
Gibt es das was zu holen oder so ähnlich? Lohnt sich das?

Für was Auskünfte, wenn die Anschrift der Person bekannt ist?

Gruß Heike


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Das heißt für mich das mein Bekannter diesen Fetzen Papier einfach zur crditreform  bringen kann? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Ich erkläre mal kurz um was es ging, ( Ich habe für mein Baby Kleider bekommen von meinem Bekannten da ich nicht so viel gelt zuhause hatte, habe ich auf einen Fetzen Papier meine unterschrift gesetzt mit der summe 170euro als er gegangen war sah ich die Baby Kleider durch, was ich da zusehen bekam ( die Jacken mit löcher     das gleich bei hosen Strampler und das alles auch noch dreckig) kurz gesagt ich wollte sie zurück geben doch er Besteht auf das Geld, und droht mir jetzt denn Schuldschein an die creditreform zu übergeben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich reagieren soll. Kann mir da jemand helfen der etwas mehr darüber weiß. Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus. Mfg Sandra


----------



## Heike (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

*Sandra: unter deinem Beitrag steht direkt ein: nein !* Hat dein Bekannter einen Vertrag mit der Schufa? Wie das mit der Creditreform läuft weiß ich auch nicht. Bei meinem Beitrag ging es nur um Erweiterung und um Auskünfte, die mittlerweile auch schon neben der Schufa andere anbieten. Meine Schufa ist bisher sauber: Eigenauskunft. Allerdings stehen dort auch Handyverträge und Bürgschaften die noch laufen, ist wohl auch sowas wie Kredit oder Raten, keine Ahnung. Aber woher andere die persönlichen Daten haben oder warum manche diese anbieten, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. :roll: Gruße Heike


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Danke Heike; Ich glaube das beste für mich ist wenn ich einen Anwalt aufsuche. Aber erst mal warte ich ab. Lieben Gruss Petra


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



Guile schrieb:


> Danke aber werde daraus nicht richtig schlau.Kann proinkasso nun einen schufa eintrag durchführen lassen?


Anscheinend sind die Erläuterungen für Laien nicht verständlich.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

"Gericht verbietet Drohung mit Schufa-Eintrag":


> Anstelle das Widerrufsrecht zu akzeptieren, erblickte der Mobilfunkanbieter in dem Telefax eine Vertragskündigung und drohte damit, die vermeintlich ausstehende Forderung der Schufa zu melden. Die Androhung wertete der Anwalt als Beleidigung, Verleumdung und Kreditgefährdung. Seinem Antrag auf Untersagung derartiger Drohung gab das Amtsgericht im Rahmen einer einstweiligen Verfügung statt und schloss sich der Ansicht des Antragstellers an. Da die Richterin auf eine mündliche Verhandlung verzichtete, fiel die Begründung mit zwei Sätzen äußerst knapp aus.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Datenschutz Berlin:


> Drohung mit der SCHUFA
> 
> Ein Kreditkarteninhaber weigerte sich, sein Kreditkartenkonto auszugleichen, da die spanische Akzeptanzstelle seine Unterschrift durch die Verabreichung von Drogen erschlichen habe. Dies habe er der Bank umgehend mitgeteilt. Trotzdem forderte die Bank ihren Kunden auf, den Fehlbetrag umgehend zu überweisen. Für den Fall der Nicht-Überweisung drohte sie: �Ferner wird die Kündigung der SCHUFA gemeldet. Dies kann für Sie zur Folge haben, dass Sie für einen längeren Zeitraum bei den der SCHUFA angeschlossenen deutschen Kreditinstituten keine Kredite erhalten und möglicherweise sogar keine neuen Konten eröffnen können. Bitte bedenken Sie diese Folgewirkungen.�
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Hallo Leute. 
Besteht die Möglichkeit zu ersehen, wer alles sich über meine Schufaeinträge informiert hat?


----------



## katzenjens (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Hallo,

ja, gibt es. Und zwar bei www.meineschufa.de einen Account eröffnen. Vorsicht, kostet aber jährliche Gebühren. Meines Erachtens lohnen sich die paar Euros im Jahr. Dort hat man eine detaillierte Auflistung, zum einen was für Einträge man hat und zum anderen, wer sich alle für die Daten interessiert.

Bei fragwürdigen Einträgen oder unrechtmässigen Abfragen kann man online sofort nachhaken. ie Schufa hat grosses Interesse daran, schwarze Schafe zu finden.

Das Anmeldeverfahren ist etwas aufwendig, dient aber der Sicherheit.

Für Creditreform oder andere Auskunfteien habe ich bisher noch keinen Zugriff für "Normalbürger" gefunden.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Franziska (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

steht alles in     meineschufa.de

"Für einmalig 15,60 € (inkl. 19% MwSt.) erhalten Sie einen unbefristeten Zugang zu meineSCHUFA.de"


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



Franziska schrieb:


> steht alles in     meineschufa.de
> 
> "Für einmalig 15,60 € (inkl. 19% MwSt.) erhalten Sie einen unbefristeten Zugang zu meineSCHUFA.de"


Hab ich bei der Einführung letztes Jahr beantragt und kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bambi (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Ich kann es auch nur empfehlen. Zuallererst habe ich feststellen müssen, daß unter meiner Meldeadresse die meines geschiedenen Mannes angegeben war, wo ich nie gemeldet war und auch nie gewohnt habe. Meine gemeldete richtige Anschrift war hingegen nirgends vermerkt. Ist vielleicht halb so wild, aber sicherheitshalber habe ich es richtig gestellt.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Hallo,
ich würde an dieser Stelle gerne zunächst einmal über folgenden Sachverhalt aufklären:

SCHUFA und CREDITREFORM sind zwei völlig unabhängig von einander arbeitende Unternehmen.

Bei der SCHUFA können Kunden gegen eine Gebühr, Auskünfte über Privatpersonen und Firmen mit Bonitätsrelevanten Informationen abrufen. Hierbei handelt es sich in der Regel um Informationen über harte Negativmerkmale (Insolvenzen, Eidesstattliche Versicherungen etc.)

Bei CREDITREFORM können Mitglieder ebenfalls Wirtschaftsauskünfte (über Privat. u. Firmen) abrufen, diese enthalten im Bereich der Firmenauskünfte neben den oben erwähnten "harten" Negativmerkmalen auch noch weiche in Form von Inkassoinfomationen aus eigenem Hause, Lieferantenrückfragen von den über 130.000 Mitgliedsunternehmen etc.

Für beide Unternehmen gilt, dass für eine Anfrage ein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegen muss. Dabei kann es sich um eine Geschäftsanbahnung, eine Forderung usw. handeln.

Ebenso kann bei beiden Unternehmen eine Eigen- oder Selbstauskunft bestellt werden. Bei der Schufa ist dieses online, telefonisch, schriftlich oder persönlich gegen ein Gebühr von 7,90 EUR (für eine einmalige Auskunft)  oder knapp 16 EUR für einen Jahreszugang möglich.

Bei Creditreform ist eine Eigenauskunft grundsätzlich kostenfrei. Man erhält Sie indem man bei seinem zuständigen Verein telefonisch, schriftlich oder per Fax anfragt. Ebenfalls ist es möglich sich diese Auskunft selbst vor Ort abzuholen. Informationen über die entsprechende Stelle erhaltet ihr unter http://www.creditreform.de/Deutsch/Creditreform/Wir_ueber_uns/Ortsverzeichnis/index.jsp .


----------



## Qoppa (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2008/01/23/leere-drohung-mit-der-schufa/


> Mit ihrer Seite Berufe-Testen.de versucht die Online Service Ltd. in bewährter Weise von Besuchern 59 Euro Gebühren ..................
> 
> Geht das mit dem Schufa-Eintrag überhaupt?
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

http://www.augsblog.de/2008/01/30/online-service-ltd-doch-lieber-erpressung/


> Die Firma Online Service Ltd., berüchtigt bekannt für so tollen Seiten wie lebenstest.de, iqfieber.de, berufs-wahl.de und online-flirten.de, hat sich mal wieder in die Nesseln gesetzt. Erst vor ein paar Wochen wurde das Unternehmen sauber abgemahnt, weil es auf seinen Internetseiten gerne mal die Kostenpflicht versteckt und trotzdem Verbraucher abkassieren will. Jetzt geriet die Firma an den bekannten Rechtsanwalt und Blogger Udo Vetter. Und der landete gleich einen doppelten Erfolg gegen die Möchtegern-Abkassierer.


----------



## DeJu (28 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Merker


----------



## A John (28 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



dvill schrieb:


> "Gericht verbietet Drohung mit Schufa-Eintrag":


Die Nachfolgerin vom B.H. Inkassodezernat reitet das selbe Pferd.
Heute schlug "Katis Mahnung" bei mir auf.
Ich habe mir erlaubt auf dem selben Wege wie beim Inkassodezernat zu entgegnen.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Durch AJohn angeregt:

Die Rechtsanwaltskammer München schreibt:


> Beschwerden gegen Rechtsanwälte
> Die Rechtsanwaltskammer München übt die Berufsaufsicht über die in ihrem Bezirk zugelassenen Rechtsanwältinnen und Rechtsanwälte aus. In Fällen, in denen *ein Mandant* eines Rechtsanwalts der Ansicht ist, dass dieser gegen die ihm obliegenden Berufspflichten verstoßen habe, kann dies der Rechtsanwaltskammer München angezeigt werden. Diese kann das Verhalten des Rechtsanwalts jedoch nur unter berufsrechtlichen Aspekten prüfen. Etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche darf die Rechtsanwaltskammer nicht überprüfen. Hierunter fällt auch die Frage, ob ein Anwalt das Mandat zur Zufriedenheit *des Mandanten* bearbeitet hat. In solchen Fällen sollte im Zweifel der Rechtsrat eines anderen Rechtsanwalts eingeholt werden. Beschwerden gegen Rechtsanwälte können aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nur schriftlich auf dem Postweg oder per Telefax, jedoch nicht per E-Mail entgegengenommen werden.


Da steht grundsätzlich nichts über Beschwerden Dritter, also "Nicht-Mandanten".

Es ist umstritten, ob unterhalb der strafrechtlichen Schwelle außerhalb des Verhältnisses zum Mandanten überhaupt eine Zuständigkeit der Kammer besteht ...


----------



## A John (28 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Es ist umstritten, ob unterhalb der strafrechtlichen Schwelle außerhalb des Verhältnisses zum Mandanten überhaupt eine Zuständigkeit der Kammer besteht ...


Selbst wenn, ist es wohl wie bei Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden, fff:
Formlos, fristlos, fruchtlos.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Eben.

"Und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sichs völlig ungeniert."


Ich kenne da einige prominente Anwälte (und Anwältinnen), die ficht deshalb nicht mehr viel an ...


----------



## A John (3 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einige prominente Anwälte (und Anwältinnen), die ficht deshalb nicht mehr viel an ...


Vielleicht doch noch:
ich habe heute von der Staatsanwaltschaft des LG Frankfurt / M. die Mitteilung erhalten, dass gegen den Rechtsanwalt B. H* ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrug läuft ( § 263 StGB ). Der Vorgang dort läuft unter dem AZ : 3290 Js 223864 / 07.


----------



## drboe (4 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



A John schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch noch:
> ich habe heute von der Staatsanwaltschaft des LG Frankfurt / M. die Mitteilung erhalten, dass gegen den Rechtsanwalt B. H* ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrug läuft ( § 263 StGB ). Der Vorgang dort läuft unter dem AZ : 3290 Js 223864 / 07.


Naja, das ist ziemlich alt, oder? Wie schnell arbeiten die Behörden in so einem Fall? Wie hoch ist die Quote je in Deutschland verurteilter Anwälte in Bezug auf gegen sie laufende Verfahren? Das Anlegen eines Aktenzeichens dauert Sekunden. Das heisst ja aber nicht, dass wirklich ermittelt wird. Bzw. selbst wenn doch, dass es zu einem Strafbefehl, einer Anklage und einer Verurteilung führt. 

Im Grunde werde ich bei den Internetgaunereien regelmäßig an Zeiten erinnert, wo man mit windigen Geschäften z. B. an der Haustür noch haufenweise Leute übers Ohr hauen konnte. Die Gauner kamen jeweils unbehelligt davon. Mit "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" hat damals das Fernsehen geradezu eine Marktlücke der Aufklärung gefüllt. Der Gesetzgeber und die Behörden drücken Augen und Ohren erfahrungsgemäß solange fest zu, bis es Wählerstimmen kostet. Das ist vorausichtlich etwa dann der Fall, wenn jeder mindestens zwei Geschädigte kennt. Weil jeden Tag ein Dummer aufsteht, dem man die Taschen leeren kann, wird die "Erlösung" durch die volle staatliche Kontrolle des Webtraffics von diesen Idioten geradezu herbeigesehnt und herbeigewählt. Schöne, neue Welt!

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (5 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



drboe schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber und die Behörden drücken Augen und Ohren erfahrungsgemäß solange fest zu, bis es Wählerstimmen kostet.


Und weil die Internetgemeinde anders, als große Konzerne, keine bezahlten Gesetzeschreiber in die Ministerien abkommandieren kann, kommt aus diesen nur idiotischer Textmüll, der einzig dazu taugt, unfähigen Abmahnanwälten die Grundversorgung zu sichern. (Siehe Telemediengesetz, Widerrufsbelehrung usw.) :wall:


----------



## free (10 April 2009)

*Diskussion zum Thema Missbrauch bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

Hallo.

Ich habe einige Male selbst den Mißbrauch der Schufa miterleben müssen.

Fakt ist, es gibt bei der Schufa kein Kontrollorgan und die Nutzer der Schufa (Banken, Versicherungen, Inkassodienste...) haben kein Kontrollorgan und können da lustig reinschreiben was ihnen gefällt!

Das ist schon mal bedenklich! Schlimmer ist aber, das die Schufa die selbst genannten Fristen nicht überprüft. So habe ich erlebt, das eine Kreditkarte die ich beinahe 10 Jahre nicht mehr hatte, immer noch bei der Schufa eingetragen war. Erst nach mehreren Aufforderungen hat die Bank endlich den Eintrag entfernt.

Ich habe dann der Berechnung meines Scorewertes widersprochen. Die Schufa hat meinen Widerspruch nicht angenommen sondern versucht, mich mit Werbung davon zu überzeugen wie gut doch der Schufa-Dienst für mich sei. Ich musst erneut deutlich werden und dann erst war meine Scoreberechnung blockiert.

So ging es weiter. Der Eintrag einer Fahrzeug-Leasing (es endete mit einem Rechtsstreit über Kratzer am Türschloss -einschlägige Urteile sagen dazu seit längerem, dass es übliche Gebrauchsspuren sind-) Für die Leasingbank aber ein Anlass, bei der Schufa einen Hinweis auf ein nicht korrekt beendetes Vertragsverhältnis zu hinterlassen. Das zu entfernen hat einigen Schriftwechsel erfordert. Ganz klar war das der Versuch, druck per Schufamissbrauch auszuüben.

Der neuste Fall:

Ein Telekommunikationsleister war der Meinung, meine Anfrage zur Anschlussschaltung wäre ein Auftrag und verlangte von mir für einen nicht bekommenen Telefonanschluss die Grundgebühren für 6 Monate.
Ich war dann etwa 2 Jahre im Ausland tätig. Während meiner Abwesenheit gelang es dem Unternehmen mit Hilfe der Creditreform einen zunächst rechtskräftigen Titel gegen mich zu erwirken. Dieser wurde wie üblich bei der Creditreform und auch bei der Schufa eingetragen.

Nach meiner Rückkehr aus dem Ausland wollte ich zunächst wieder ein Konto bei einer deutschen Bank eröffnen und schaute in ungläubige Gesichter. Meine erste Handlung danach war, mir die Online-Auskunft der Schufa freischalten zu lassen. Dort fand ich den Grund erkundigte mich beim Zentralen Mahngericht, wie es denn sein könne, das ein Titel gegen mich besteht, wo ich doch darnicht anwesend war und keine Möglichkeit hatte, Widerspruch einzulegen. 

Das Gericht erklärte also den Titel für ungültig und gab mir Gelegenheit, die Widerspruchsfrist zu nutzen. Ich habe natürlich der Forderung widersprochen und unverzüglich die Creditreform aufgefordert, den Eintrag aus der Schufa zu entfernen - KEINE REAKTION!

Ich habe nochmals die Creditreform telefonisch aufgefordert, den Eintrag zu entfernen, da es inzwischen zu einem gerichtlichen Klärungsverfahren gekommen war. Der Titel war inzwischen aufgehoben. Die Mitarbeiterin der Creditreform versprach mir, sofort bei der Schufa anzurufen aber... -KEINE REAKTION! (10 Tage später immer noch der Eintrag mit dem Titel!)

Ich habe nun seit 2 Tagen ein Gerichtsurteil vorliegen, in dem mir eindeutig Recht zugesprochen wird. Die Klage des Telekommunikationsunternehmens wurde abgewiesen, weil kein Vertrag zustande gekommen war.
Der Eintrag bei der Schufa steht aber immer noch, das ein Titel gegen mich besteht. Wenn das kein Mißbrauch ist...

Wieso wird in Deutschland alles und jedes zwei Mal überprüft und bei der Schufa dürfen sich die Nutzer unkontrolliert und nach gutdünken entfalten?? Wie kann die Schufa darüber nachdenken, diesen "Service" nun auch noch den Vermietern zur Verfügung zustellen? Was wird dann wohl für ein Chaos entstehen, wo die Schufa nicht einmal in der Lage ist, dafür zu Sorgen dass die bisherigen Mitglieder das System nicht mißbrauchen??

ES MUSS EIN KONTROLLORGAN HER ! DIE SCHUFA DARF SICH NICHT LÄNGER HINTER DER AUSSAGE VERSTECKEN, DAS MAN SELBST JA KEINE DATEN ERFASST, SONDERN NUR DEN SERVICE FÜR DIE DATENHALTUNG BIETET.

Falls jemand Zweifel an meinen Ausführungen hegt, ich sende gerne Screenshots oder das Gerichtsurteil per EMail.


----------



## krennz (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*

guck mal neues Thema "Ergänzung des § 263 StGB" weiter unten.

vlt kann einer der Mods den Link hier reinstellen, habs mehrfach versucht, leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Juri (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zum Thema Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform  ...*



krennz schrieb:


> guck mal neues Thema "Ergänzung des § 263 StGB" weiter unten.
> 
> vlt kann einer der Mods den Link hier reinstellen, habs mehrfach versucht, leider ohne erfolg.


Wozu? Der §263 STGB hat nichts mit dem hier diskutierten Thema zu tun.


----------

